
Your desktop where you are. - amikael
http://www.xindesk.com
======
keesj
Have you used it yourself? It looks like just another webbased OS.

~~~
amikael
The difference is that it's completely serverside, which allows developers to
create "real" webapplications with deep database connections and complete
server rights, and not just fun clientside widgets. The Ajax interface is
automatically generated so the clientside experience is a webtop in
appearence, but not a limited in reality.

